# blue bolt parameters?



## High5's (Jun 9, 2014)

Water parameters for blue bolts PH: 5.6 – 6.2 KH: 0 – 1 GH: 4 – 6 TDS: 100 – 180 Water temp: 21 – 23.


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

With kh a GH how do I raise or lower them to be suitable?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Start with RO/DI water and mineralized it. 

Basically that is like an artist starting with a blank white canvas. 

Have you kept shrimp before? I don't recommend bolts as a starter shrimp at all.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Bb as well as other tb can be kept at the same parameters as crystals. Providing your using Amazonia to buffer ph.

Ph 6.4
Gh 4-6
Kh 0-1
Tds 140-160


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

OK sorry I should've given more info 

I currently have a 120litre planted tank that's co2 injected an the soil is ada amazonia. 
The tank houses blue diamonds, golden strips, orange sunkists, fire red, blue jelly, CBS, CRS, snow whites, tigers and chocolate shrimp. 

I start with ro to which I add Benibachi Mineral Powder as well I have benibachi mineral stone in my tank I also add benibachi emergency shrimp every now an then.

Tds is 160-170, I tested my GH an kh yesterday using a api test kit I added 14 drops an I didn't see a color change.

This is why I ask about kh an GH. Current shrimp are doing well I have berried females but I notice dead ones every now an again. I want perfect water for my blue bolts they aren't cheap an I have to drive 3 hours to kuala lumpur to buy them so I want them to survive.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

To be honest I would set a seperate tank up for the crystals and the tb. They need different parameters than neos...........................


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah i set up a new tank two weeks ago for my crs an CBS to go into still waiting for it to cycle I'm also planing on a breeding rack within the month just have to get across to kl to buy supply's for it once that's up an going all shrimp will be separated into colors an the 120litre will get a rescape a only my top quality tb's and crystals will be in that one but some fresh water puffers will have to sort out the snail problem I have before any shrimp call that tank home.

What can I do to adjust GH an kh?


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Make sure your test isn't wrong, a lot of people have trouble using them, 

Otherwise use ro water to dilute the gh and kh


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

OK thanks I will retest when I get home from work an come back with results what would cause kh an GH to increase? 

And when I dilute wouldn't that drop my TDs?


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

It will drop your tds gh kh and any other parameters. Your gh and kh could raise because of any factor. Evaporation, rocks that alter ph, tap water being unstable, a lot of factors there.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Use ro and get proper remineralizer


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

Is Benibachi Mineral Powder not a remineraliser?

I add that to my ro water


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I don't think mineral powder like that is a remineralizer. Stephen means to use salty shrimp


----------



## Big_Zee (Apr 21, 2014)

OK I have looked everywhere for salty shrimp an they don't sell it here in Malaysia so I'll order online. Any surgestions where online sells it for a decent price?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mosumora mineral + or shakira Mineral + too would work. Or even MK breed has some too


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Lowkeys has some too. Great mineral supply. 

Personally I use salty shrimp gh+ for my crystals. 
But they make a gh and kh + to which is good for neos


----------

